# Darius Miles?



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey Wolves, a couple quick questions for you:

1. Do the Wolves still have their full MLE available to offer to anyone?

2. Any indication that the Wolves might offer their MLE - even if only for one season - to Darius Miles?

Advance thanks,

PBF


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

we do have the full MLE, matching hassell's contract at this point would take up 3/4 of it though.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

What do you need more going into this season, another guard, or a SF?

PBF


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

anything other than a guard, sf, pf, and a c


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> anything other than a guard, sf, pf, and a c


Not quite sure what that's supposed to mean, but here's what I'm getting at:

The Blazers did a VERY weird thing yesterday in putting a press conference together around Hassell signing that offer sheet. They even gave the guy Blazers baseball caps to wear (which he didn't, to his credit). The whole thing just reeked of confidence that the Wolves aren't going to match the offer. So that got me (and a lot of other people around here) asking, "How can you be so confident?" Now, of course, there are no answers to that question yet. But I've got a theory:

Maybe Nash and McHale talked, and McHale agreed not to match our offer to Hassell in exchange for something from us. And now today, we're hearing that Shareef Abdur-Rahim has DRASTICALLY changed his position (was previously demanding a trade and threatening to sit out if still here when Fall camp rolls around) and is planning to stay with the team and drop 25-30 pounds in order to play SF full time. To me, that means Miles is on the out, and I believe he is the guy that McHale wants from the Blazers in exchange for not matching our offer for Hassell - either in a sign-and-trade deal or a simple "you don't match, we won't match" handshake deal.

So that's why I'm asking about your MLE and any indication that McHale may be planning to offer it to Miles. It would confirm or disprove my theory.

PBF


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

oops, the first comma was supposed to be a period. anything other than a guard. we need a sf, pf, and/or a c......

i think we just dont match and save some money and sign a cheaper free agent...then wait till next year for a raja bell and draft a julius hodge....then resign spree, sign a free agent sf in raja bell with the money we get from losing erv, and sign a good backup center, like diop.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Spree is already re-signed, his contract will continue through the 2007 season.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i am talking about next offseason, we can live without hassell. bell is also a free agent next offseason. so thats what i meant.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

our team isnt getting any younger, so if we lose hassel we cant afford to just wait til next season, we want the championship this year, miles would be great if we lose hassel


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i have a list of players on a diffrent thread that would replace him.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SilentOneX</b>!
> Spree is already re-signed, his contract will continue through the 2007 season.


When did this happen?


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> i think we just dont match and save some money and sign a cheaper free agent


I think that we will spend *ALL* of our MLE on someone or combination of people. We need to win it all this year, Glen Taylor is gonna paying Luxury Tax either way, so he might as well pay the extra million or so, and get a better player now.



> ...then wait till next year for a raja bell


Why would we wait a year for Raja Bell, if we can have Miles now. Miles is better than Bell right now, and is getting better. Bell has peaked as a player.


> and sign a good backup center, like diop.


Since when is Diop a good backup center?

I am all for the idea of signing Miles to the MLE like "ProudBFan" suggested. I have not heard any rumors to the effect that McHale is interested though.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

i don't like miles game much. but maybe, just maybe, he would flourish in the wolves system. i still do not believe he would start over wally though.


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

I wouldn't mind us signing Miles. He is also a gigantantic Kevin Garnett fan.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

what makes you think since he is a good just because he is a kg fan. there are many kg fans, bosh, skita, leon smith, and the list goes on. I think we sign a half way decent backup sf fpr wally. Next year we will have money to sign a better sf than miles, in which there is a better one in raja bell, better defender and a better shooter.

At this point there is no player avaliable to us other than swift that is worth the MLE....bell is a better defender in my mind than hassell is. There are guys out there right now that can fill the viod of hassell...


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Miles played his best ball for the Blazers last year. But most of the hoopdela about him is because he's young and a great dunker. He can make some really good plays around the rim, but he still doesn't have much of a jump shot, and his defense is just average. He really under achieves for a player of his length and athletsism.

The keyword on Miles is still 'potential'. Though, I'm not sure I believe these Rahim reports.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

right now with or without hassell, we are championship contenders. There is no way hassell and wally can be on the same team for 6 years......wally wants to start and right now his contract is so bad that we have to make him work for it. Believe it or not hassell is not worth that much money. Bob sura would be an exelent reserve for wally coming off the bench. Sura is way better overall player than hassell is, he isnt a horrible defender wither. He is older but at this point we would have 2 long term contracts at the same position, plus a first round pick that we havent used yet (ebi). What we all know is that if wally is healthy, he is an all star, and hassell isnt.......

pg-cassell/hudson/stepp
sg-sprewell/hoiberg
sf-hassell/wally/ebi
pf-garnett/madsen
c-kandi/erv

OR

pg-cassell/hudson/stepp
sg-sprewell/joiberg
sf-wally/sura/ebi
pf-garnett/madsen
c-kandi/erv

sura can get the job done. we also save money to get a good backup pf.


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

um, I never said he's awesome because he's a Garnett fan. I just said he's a fan of Garnett.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

it means nothing though. miles is a bust, period. he may be good with quenton richardson, but not here....


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> it means nothing though. miles is a bust, period. he may be good with quenton richardson, but not here....


I wouldn't exactly call him a bust, sure he wasn't worth the #3 pick, but he surely isn't a bust. He can ball, he just played for crappy teams in the past, teams that were known for losing. Cleveland and Clippers. Both were the crappiest teams in the league a few years ago.

He goes on to Portland, a team almost making the playoffs, he has a career year. Imagine him playing when KG is doubled, while running the wings, he'd get easy baskets with KG's tremendous passing. Plus, the guy has no post game yet, give him some time with McHale and he'd be a mini KG. He's lengthy, a versatile player, and dude can DUNK the ball. :grinning:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he would be a good fit here but he isnt worth the MLE.


----------

